# Random "Lyft destination change" in middle of ride



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

This had been happening almost every ride and I reinstalled the app. Yet it still happens at least once a day. In the middle of driving to a passenger's destination, I will get a "Lyft destination change, rerouting". And the passenger did NOTHING that reset the destination. It sometimes happens when going to pick someone up. Some of the time, I will be sent to someone new, but sometimes not. It's more annoying than anything, except if my GPS decides to reset before I am supposed to exit the highway or make a turn for example! Has anyone else had this experience (when I emailed Lyft the service rep seemed to indicate this was not just my issue). Any fixes out there??? Thanks.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I understand the fix is to uninstall the app.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks. I will try it again...it did improve it the first time. Maybe the second time will get rid of the rest of them!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Don't reinstall it. The problem will return if you do.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We have a reading comprehension issue it seems.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's a cherished feature of Lyft's called the Lyft "Switcheroo".


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

It happens every day. The engineers got sucked and no one fixed the bug. This is a bug. Ignore.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> The engineers got sucked


&#129315; This could indeed distract one from one's work.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes it happens to me too.
Just switch to Uber, problem solved.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The best part is when they switch it right as you get on the freeway onramp to go pick up a pax that is 5 minutes away. They then do the ol' "switcheroo" and reassign you to a pax that is closer (which is often why that happens) but the app calculated the new pax being closer _before_ you got on the freeway. Now you have to get off at the next exit, back on the onramp going the opposite direction then back off the freeway. Now you've spent 12 minutes to get to a pax that the app originally thought was 3 minutes away because it calculated it prior to you getting on the freeway WHICH YOU DID in order to get to the original pax. &#128529;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Your departure will anger the community.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It's a cherished feature of Lyft's called the Lyft "Switcheroo".


Yas yas !
We go there Now!








Lyft Programmers get bored . . .
Run you in circles . . .

Have you Tried Calling Support ?


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

losiglow said:


> The best part is when they switch it right as you get on the freeway onramp to go pick up a pax that is 5 minutes away. They then do the ol' "switcheroo" and reassign you to a pax that is closer (which is often why that happens) but the app calculated the new pax being closer _before_ you got on the freeway. Now you have to get off at the next exit, back on the onramp going the opposite direction then back off the freeway. Now you've spent 12 minutes to get to a pax that the app originally thought was 3 minutes away because it calculated it prior to you getting on the freeway WHICH YOU DID in order to get to the original pax. &#128529;


I've said this many times on here. Upon accepting a ride you want, go to Turn on the last ride. You won't be switched anymore. Turn to Accept rides upon arrival before you end the ride if you like the area you're in.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> I've said this many times on here. Upon accepting a ride you want, go to Turn on the last ride. You won't be switched anymore. Turn to Accept rides upon arrival before you end the ride if you like the area you're in.


Not always true. I always turn on last ride immediately upon acceptance of a ride, and I was switched just a couple days ago.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> Not always true. I always turn on last ride immediately upon acceptance of a ride, and I was switched just a couple days ago.


Never happened to me yet in almost 2 years. Sorry to hear that. Maybe it depends on the market?


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

ojellod said:


> This had been happening almost every ride and I reinstalled the app. Yet it still happens at least once a day. In the middle of driving to a passenger's destination, I will get a "Lyft destination change, rerouting". And the passenger did NOTHING that reset the destination. It sometimes happens when going to pick someone up. Some of the time, I will be sent to someone new, but sometimes not. It's more annoying than anything, except if my GPS decides to reset before I am supposed to exit the highway or make a turn for example! Has anyone else had this experience (when I emailed Lyft the service rep seemed to indicate this was not just my issue). Any fixes out there??? Thanks.


This happened to me 6 different times on Thursday, no warning, no saying “rider cancelled”, nothing. I personally log every ride for my records and to follow up at the end of the day to make sure I have been paid for every ride, this wreaks havoc on my bookkeeping! It’s so aggravating when you think your headed to one destination, only to blink your eyes and all the sudden you have a new rider and new destination already in transit with no alert telling you that it has been changed. This only happens with Lyft, Uber has an audible alert that says “Rider Cancelled” before going into the next ride. It doesn’t seem that difficult to let us know prior to switching riders! So stressful driving for Lyft! This just keeps your head spinning all day and it’s very difficult to concentrate on driving when you’re being switched in and out of riders without any notification! Fix this Lyft!!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Trudy Mann said:


> This just keeps your head spinning all day and it’s very difficult to concentrate on driving when you’re being switched in and out of riders *without any notification*! Fix this Lyft!!!


First, the OP is referencing Lyft announcing a destination change without actually changing the destination.
Second, your reference of switching to a different rider while you're on your way to pick up a rider is not a glitch in their system. They are purposely doing this to improve efficiency of the system, even if you end up getting screwed. If a driver becomes available closer to your pickup than you actually are, they may give it to that driver, then give you a different rider that's hopefully closer to you then the one you were going to pick up. 
And, they are giving you notification. If you're not hearing it, turn your phone's volume up.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

ojellod said:


> This had been happening almost every ride and I reinstalled the app. Yet it still happens at least once a day. In the middle of driving to a passenger's destination, I will get a "Lyft destination change, rerouting". And the passenger did NOTHING that reset the destination. It sometimes happens when going to pick someone up. Some of the time, I will be sent to someone new, but sometimes not. It's more annoying than anything, except if my GPS decides to reset before I am supposed to exit the highway or make a turn for example! Has anyone else had this experience (when I emailed Lyft the service rep seemed to indicate this was not just my issue). Any fixes out there??? Thanks.


Since I updated the app it only happens "legitimately" when I am, in fact, being redirected to pick up a different passenger. Passengers also tell me that they keep getting reassigned different drivers! I find it annoying when, like yesterday, I accepted a 10 minute ride that was 5 minutes away and was redirected to a closer passenger, who was going on a 50 min. trip! Not being able to see length of redirected trips is a p. i. a.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

On Lyft I used to always go off line after accepting a ping. This seemed to stop getting these redirects. After picking up pax I would go back online unless I did not want a stacked ping. Been over a year since I drove Lyft so not sure if that still works.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Why is anyone still driving for Lyft? It’s not even spelled right!


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

Illini said:


> First, the OP is referencing Lyft announcing a destination change without actually changing the destination.
> Second, your reference of switching to a different rider while you're on your way to pick up a rider is not a glitch in their system. They are purposely doing this to improve efficiency of the system, even if you end up getting screwed. If a driver becomes available closer to your pickup than you actually are, they may give it to that driver, then give you a different rider that's hopefully closer to you then the one you were going to pick up.
> And, they are giving you notification. If you're not hearing it, turn your phone's volume up.


First, I never said it was a glitch, and second, my volume is up… I have no problem hearing my navigation, new ride alert or anything else. What I said was, it would be nice to give me a audible heads up when they change the ride, it’s hard to concentrate when you’re being switched in and out of riders all day! Thanks for your input….


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Why is anyone still driving for Lyft? It’s not even spelled right!


I agree with Mr. TobyD, it’s spelled Gryft!


----------

